# Billow V3 Now in Stock!



## Gizmo (19/4/16)

The highly anticipated Billow V3 is now in stock at Vape King!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/billow-v3-rta-by-ehpro-black.html
*
Features:*

23mm Diameter
4.6ml Tank Capacity
2mm Diameter Post Holes
2 Post Velocity Style Deck
2 Adjustable Bottom Cyclops Airflow Holes
Center Airflow
Top Fill
Juice Flow Control
PEEK Insulator
Rebuild & Rewick Without Emptying E-Juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/4/16)

How do you guys always seem to get Billows in so fast literally after they launch lol. Great tho. Will you be stocking the silver one soon?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (20/4/16)

FML... i need this


----------

